# Gear stops in western Colorado?



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

Whitewater West in GJ.


----------



## Sparks1000 (Jul 5, 2018)

DRE could be on your way...


----------



## samcpa (Nov 8, 2014)

Good Vibes River Gear in Craig if you are heading north. AAA and DRE in Denver if via i25/i70


----------



## brwilzon (Mar 21, 2017)

Call ahead to Whitewater West, they are going out of business and are limited on stock....but everything is on sale.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

Factory Outdoor in Glenwood Springs. Definitely for straps.


----------



## Riveroflifellc (Mar 14, 2019)

Thanks everyone! Going to have the try the one in GJ. We are almost to Rifle, left at 4am, nothing else on the way would have been open! Hopefully they have the pieces I need


----------



## westslopeadam (Mar 22, 2019)

Whitewater West was running low on straps (out of most popular sizes) when I was in there last week. Gear Junction on Main St. has cam straps and some other boating equipment.


----------



## Riveroflifellc (Mar 14, 2019)

Awesome. Thanks all!


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

Rimrock? Not much of retail but they maintain their own fleet...
Duct tape will work if you strike out on the cap.


----------



## Riveroflifellc (Mar 14, 2019)

Gear Junction has it! Going now. I did the duct tape thing in the Grand Canyon (after removing and meticulously cleaning the valve) and had to pump a limp floor every morning. This last minute stuff is my fault for forgetting to order sooner. Thanks everyone 👍🏻😁


----------

